# slack-liner



## Taldea

Buenas tardes de nuevo:

continúo con mi traducción y encuentro ahora un frase que me trae de cabeza, porque no sé siquiera qué significa. Parte de lo que ignoro figura en el asunto, no todo

Copio la frase: 'A flicked torch beam shows my rod is straight -a slack-liner. I grab it and wind up the slack'.
Copio traducción: 'Un rápido haz de luz de la linterna muestra que la caña está recta – un ***'

En mi opinión, el pescador ve que la caña está recta, lo que significa que no ha picado nada (o eso parece). Creo que se dispone a recoger hilo -wind up the slack-, aunque no sé cómo traducir 'slack' aquí. Y está la expresión 'slack-liner', que se refiere al deporte que se practica andando sobre una cinta tensada sujeta a dos puntos fijos, normalmente árboles: es decir, que la caña está tiesa... Pero no sé cómo traducir tanto 'slack' 
'Slackline' no tiene traducción en español, el término se ha importado tal cual pero no está en el diccionario de la RAE (aunque he visto en foros que algunos lo traducen como 'cinta de equilibrio'. Por otra parte, es 'slack-liner', no 'slack-line'...

En fin, un horror. Cualquier ayuda será bienvenida!

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tato2503

Hola Taldea: 
Slack-liner en este caso es "una linea floja", luego diria "La agarro y enrollo lo flojo". Soy pescador, muchas veces el pez tira de la linea, la caña se dobla, pero si justo no veo que la caña se dobla, lo que queda es la linea floja, ya no tirante. Lo que un pescador puede hacer es recoger toda la linea o solo recoger lo que quedo flojo hasta que la linea quede tirante de nuevo, asi poder sentir si un pez tira de la linea. Saludos.


----------



## Taldea

Tato2503 said:


> Hola Taldea:
> Slack-liner en este caso es "una linea floja", luego diria "La agarro y enrollo lo flojo". Soy pescador, muchas veces el pez tira de la linea, la caña se dobla, pero si justo no veo que la caña se dobla, lo que queda es la linea floja, ya no tirante. Lo que un pescador puede hacer es recoger toda la linea o solo recoger lo que quedo flojo hasta que la linea quede tirante de nuevo, asi poder sentir si un pez tira de la linea. Saludos.



Hola Tato2503!

muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Entiendo lo que dices: el autor está recogiendo hilo porque está flojo.
¿Qué te parece 'Un rápido haz de luz de la linterna muestra que la caña está recta -el hilo está flojo. Lo agarro y recojo el sobrante/lo que sobra'

GRACIAS de nuevo, Tato!


----------



## Taldea

Taldea said:


> Hola Tato2503!
> 
> muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Entiendo lo que dices: el autor está recogiendo hilo porque está flojo.
> ¿Qué te parece 'Un rápido haz de luz de la linterna muestra que la caña está recta -el hilo está flojo. Lo agarro y recojo el sobrante/lo que sobra'
> 
> GRACIAS de nuevo, Tato!



¡Perdona, Tato!: ¿lo que 'sobra' o lo que 'cuelga'?


----------



## Tato2503

Hola Taldea:
slack es flojo, cuelga es hang y sobra no sería la traducción en este caso. Saludos


----------



## Tato2503

Entre pescadores no se dice "cuelga la línea", tampoco "la línea sobra", se dice "la línea está floja" muy usado en la diaria vida del pescador. Saludos


----------



## Tato2503

Para mi la primera frase tuya está bien, con el agregado de una línea floja. Y la frase final podría ser "La agarro y enrollo lo flojo" esa sería una traducción exacta, ahora en términos de pescador podría ser "La agarro y  traigo la linea un poco". Saludos.


----------



## Taldea

Tato2503 said:


> Para mi la primera frase tuya está bien, con el agregado de una línea floja. Y la frase final podría ser "La agarro y enrollo lo flojo" esa sería una traducción exacta, ahora en términos de pescador podría ser "La agarro y  traigo la linea un poco". Saludos.



Pues eso me tranquiliza, Tato2503. Uff! me pones en un brete: ¿traducción exacta o terminología de pescadores? La exacta me cuesta un poco: 'lo flojo' no que acaba de convencer...
Voy a preguntar a los pescadores de aquí -sí, también ando en un foro de pescadores- para ver si dicen 'traer la línea'. Tiro de esa pista, pues.
Mil gracias y saludos, Tato!


----------



## Tato2503

Hola:
Disculpa la demora de la contestacion. Muchas veces los textos cuando son traducidos se adaptan al lenguaje del lugar, como asi tambien al contexto de la narracion. La ultima opcion que escribi dice lo mismo pero con otras palabras, si sos traductora sabras que eso se puede hacer. Yo en particular siempre mantengo la sintaxis de la frase o oracion  (en mi mente, no traduciendo para un texto escrito) y eso me ha ayudado mucho. Ahora si es para que lo lean otros creo que conviene adaptarlo.


----------



## Tato2503

Hola:
El final de la primera frase podria ser: ...la caña está recta - la linea está floja. Creo que queda mejor que: una linea floja. Claro, esto es haciendo una pequeña adaptacion. Saludos.


----------



## Taldea

Tato2503 said:


> Hola:
> Disculpa la demora de la contestacion. Muchas veces los textos cuando son traducidos se adaptan al lenguaje del lugar, como asi tambien al contexto de la narracion. La ultima opcion que escribi dice lo mismo pero con otras palabras, si sos traductora sabras que eso se puede hacer. Yo en particular siempre mantengo la sintaxis de la frase o oracion  (en mi mente, no traduciendo para un texto escrito) y eso me ha ayudado mucho. Ahora si es para que lo lean otros creo que conviene adaptarlo.





Tato2503 said:


> Hola:
> El final de la primera frase podria ser: ...la caña está recta - la linea está floja. Creo que queda mejor que: una linea floja. Claro, esto es haciendo una pequeña adaptacion. Saludos.



Hola Tato2503:

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, de nuevo. Aunque no soy traductora -no cobro por eso, lo hago solo porque me gusta- , entiendo perfectamente que la literalidad no es siempre posible y que cualquier traducción ha de ser, en primer lugar, significativa para quien la lea.  Aún así, procuro atenerme a la literalidad cuando ello es posible. 
En este caso, la dificultad del texto estriba, no solo en que está en inglés, sino también en que se utilizan términos y expresiones que suelen formar parte de un 'argot' nacional: técnicas de pesca, aparejos, etc. Por lo general, ya te contaba, separo ambos aspectos: me aseguro la traducción adecuada y luego pregunto a pescadores de aquí si el término/expresión les suena o cuales usan para referirse a eso mismo. Pero si veo a alguien que también entiende de pesca, pues me excedo en mis demandas.
Me quedo con tu propuesta última y te agradezco mucho tu ayuda.
Saludos!


----------

